# مهم وضروري !! تقنية اللحام في موضوع الالكترود المغلف والالكترود المغمور



## امير الحكمة (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة .......
اخواني الي يقدر يفيدني عن تقنية اللحام في موضوع الالكترود المغلف والالكترود المغمور 
اي الفرق بينهم عندي بحث تخرج اللة يعطيكم العافية وشاكررررررررررررررررر لكم 

:10:


----------



## عمراياد (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164675.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 فبراير 2010)

*أخي ارجو قراءة شروط الملتقى ..بارك الله فيك.







مثبــت: عذرا .. ولكن!..العنوان لا يبين محتوى الموضوع ..!!!
يمنع استخدام عناوين للمواضيع بشكل لا تبين محتوى الموضوع ، مثل
( ساعدوني – ممكن مساعدة .. الخ ) ،
سيقوم المشرف بحذفها أو تعديلها أو دمجها مع مشاركات أخرى وفق ما يراه مناسباً بدون الرجوع لكاتب الموضوع .*​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

